# Scifi sites--I'm looking for something "new"



## TheDeeMan (Feb 8, 2007)

I've been ging to the same old scifi websites/webzines (Scifi.com, SFreader, Scifi Dimensions, etc) and I'm looking for something different. New.

Which scifi sites do you guys go to or would suggest? And please leave a link. Thanx.

Dee


----------



## dwndrgn (Feb 8, 2007)

Well, this has to be my favorite.  Natch.

What kind of thing are you looking for?  News, chat, information?  That will help narrow it down.


----------



## TheDeeMan (Feb 8, 2007)

Something fun. News, reviews (book, film, tv), maybe something with artwork, or original fiction. Something that isn't strictly this or that. Because some sites seem to want to be the CNN of scifi and they forget that scifi is fun.

Dee


----------



## The Ace (Feb 8, 2007)

Errr, have you explored this site ? it seems to carry most of what you want.


----------



## Nikitta (Feb 9, 2007)

Maybe you'll find this one interesting? It's on how people in the past imagined their future. I've spend several hours there, myself.

Tales of Future Past


----------



## Nesacat (Feb 9, 2007)

This one has got pretty much all that you seem to be looking for and then some. Perhaps if you had a bit more of a wander around you might places in which to linger for a while.


----------



## TheDeeMan (Feb 9, 2007)

Nikitta said:


> Maybe you'll find this one interesting? It's on how people in the past imagined their future. I've spend several hours there, myself.
> 
> Tales of Future Past




Thank. I'll check it out. Sounds fun.

Dee


----------



## iansales (Feb 9, 2007)

Here's some...

Locus Online: Science Fiction News, Reviews, Resources, Perspectives
http://www.sfsite.com/
science fiction, fantasy and horror from infinity plus
The UK SF Book News Network - Science Fiction, Fantasy & Horror Book & Comic news from UK authors, creators, publishers & retailers
Ansible Home Page
Science Fiction Book Club
Torque Control


----------



## Ian Whates (Feb 9, 2007)

And here's another, which features regular book and magazine reviews and also offers a gateway to a bewildering array of SF stories (both new and classic) that are available throughout the internet:

BestSF.net - for the best in short SF


----------



## Dr. Atomic (Feb 9, 2007)

For sf/f-related news, upcoming releases, reviews, etc, you can try SF Weekly. It's updated every Wednesday.


----------



## Donna Scott (Feb 9, 2007)

Academic, yet entertaining:


The Internet Review of Science Fiction


----------



## TheDeeMan (Feb 10, 2007)

Thanks. Some nice suggestions. I'm familiar with some of them already. I'll peek at the others ASAP.

Dee


----------



## Donna Scott (Feb 22, 2007)

Rather late, but it was pointed out to me that this wasn't mentioned above:
Strange Horizons, a weekly speculative fiction magazine
My duty is done...


----------



## Moebius Tripper (Mar 9, 2007)

TheDeeMan said:


> I've been ging to the same old scifi websites/webzines (Scifi.com, SFreader, Scifi Dimensions, etc) and I'm looking for something different. New.
> 
> Which scifi sites do you guys go to or would suggest? And please leave a link. Thanx.
> 
> Dee


******************************************************
One of the best places to check out what's new in sci-fi are the many self-publishing companies...You will find on one of these (POD) "Print on Demand" publishers over 2000 sci-fi books...I would tell you who this self-publisher is, but I do not want to be accused of trying to promote them.


----------

